# Silly opera news?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't know where to put this, so I'll put it here.

Production Of "Carmen" Cancelled Over Fears It Promotes Smoking

"The West Australia Opera's planned production of Bizet's Carmen has been cancelled over fears it would jeopardise a $400,000 partnership with a government health agency."

http://www.classicfm.com/music-news/latest-news/carmen-opera-promotes-smoking/


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Don't know where to put this, so I'll put it here.
> 
> Production Of "Carmen" Cancelled Over Fears It Promotes Smoking
> 
> ...


Perhaps they could use e-cigarettes and call the production Carmen Electra?


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't like directions were smoking is promoted. in Die Frau Ohne Schatten Barak's wife (Szilvia Rálik) is smoking on the stage for minutes (in Budapest), hate it!


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

As the old saying goes, _Where there's smoke, there's magic fire_. Die Walkure will be next.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Couac Addict said:


> As the old saying goes, _Where there's smoke, there's magic fire_. Die Walkure will be next.


Loge, the Marlboro man?


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

While we're at it, let's also delete all of the smoking scenes in old movies and TV shows.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I might understand the decision if this had been a production designed for children. But we're talking about adults, for Heaven's sake, who one hopes would not be quite so impressionable. What's next? Do we ban performances of _Don Carlo_ and _Il_ _Trovatore_ because they may lead to a revival of burning people at the stake? Gosh, maybe audience members will try to poison someone after seeing _Lucrezia Borgia_.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

The production is going ahead with Govt. support.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Is this not just a smokescreen for something else going on?

Yes, It opens is in a cigarette factory, doesn't mean anyone needs to be shown smoking. I'm pretty sure it could be translated to a cake factory without losing the plot.

Anyway, good to know there's still no ethical problem with stabbing your unfaithful lover.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

(Sorry, ...................................................)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Move along folks, nothing to see here. "The West Australian Government will direct its health promotion agency to allow the WA Opera to perform Carmen after a public outcry and claims of arts censorship when the production was canned."

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-...-healthway-to-allow-carmen-performace/5810162


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

Quel dommage!

But let's keep this thread going. I do like opera singer gossip


----------



## davidsannderson (Aug 7, 2016)

MAuer said:


> I might understand the decision if this had been a production designed for children. But we're talking about adults, for Heaven's sake, who one hopes would not be quite so impressionable. What's next? Do we ban performances of _Don Carlo_ and _Il_ _Trovatore_ because they may lead to a revival of burning people at the stake? Gosh, maybe audience members will try to poison someone after seeing _Lucrezia Borgia_.


Carmen, an opera for children? Oh, my, that was a good laugh. If children are old enough to handle Carmen, I think they can handle the smoking.
Great post, by the way.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

BaronScarpia said:


> Quel dommage!
> 
> But let's keep this thread going. I do like opera singer gossip


Wish you came back from wherever you are.


----------

